

How to generate 90k per month in 9 months - singold
http://accel.io/blog/how-to-generate-90k-per-month-in-9-months/

======
atburrow
What groundbreaking things did they do? This post spoke about cut and dry
success. I would've liked to hear more about the struggles they went through
and how they got through them to reach where they're at. I think most people
know that communication with the end user is key to winning them over long
term. It seems to only reiterate what most other blogs say about "How we did x
in y."

~~~
timsaekoo
I am the author of the post. If you want to hear more of our war stories, read
here: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/how-our-tech-startup-created-a-
pr...](http://www.tintup.com/blog/how-our-tech-startup-created-a-profitable-
business-in-3-months/)

In summary, we tried raising money, failed miserably, started asking customers
what they found valuable, maximize on that, and charge based on value we
provided.

------
jeffehobbs
The article says there are 5 things and then lists 4 things.

~~~
jasonlotito
The fifth is not in the list itself, but here they are.

* Obsess over Customer Service

* Explore Uncomfortable Opportunities

* Invest In Culture

* Be Data Driven

* Have a clear path to monetization and charge for your product right away.

After point 4:

> The last tactic is something Tint focused on from day 1 and that sets them
> apart from most startups: have a clear path to monetization and charge for
> your product right away.

------
davidsmith8900
\- I was really looking forward to new money-making schemes/tactics/ways. All
the same, thanks for the advice.

